# Air Compressor for Graco RTX 650



## todjenhog (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, I have a Graco RTX 650. Requirements for air compressor is 3.5 CFMs at 40 PSI. I don't want to spend any more money than required. I've looked at both a 20 Gal Husky and Kobalt at Home Depot and Lowes respectively for $200. The specifications state each compressor will deliver 5.0 CFUs at 40 PSI. However, I'm skeptical these compressors will really do the job.

Please provide recommendation on these products. Also, if you don't recommend them, please recommend an adequate product.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If you have a hand hopper style compressor, you may use that for air. They don't put out much pressure, but the flow is pretty good.


----------

